# Best ICH treatment??



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

When my new fish got ich a while ago I used heat treatment - extra air stones for good aeration and turned the heat up to 87° for a little over a week. I read up that at this temperature the life cycle is sped up and they can't reproduce - whatever the case it worked without use of meds or salt.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

from my understanding the difference between 85° and 87° can be the difference between it working and not.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Kordon makes an herbal med- Ich Attack. I used it in combination with turning up the heat a bit(only to 82) and had excellent results.

Edit- link to product
http://www.novalek.com/kordon/ich_attack/index.htm


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have used Quick-cure a few times and every time all signs are gone after 3-4 days. Temp in that range will only halt reproduction of the protozoa, not kill it. Temp needs to be in the 89-90 range to kill. 

Whichever method you choose, you should continue it until 3 days have passed with no sign of ich at a minimum. Also, keep in mind for scaless fish ich meds can kill them if used at full dosage. In those cases, use half doses and treat for twice as long. I used half doses because I had Cardinals and the ich was still gone in 3-4 days with Quick-cure.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I just got over my first case of Ich in 15 years. I know what brought it on, but I wont go into that (dumb move on my part).

I have 2 species of shrimp, snails as well as plants and fish that wouldn't care for temps over 84 F. I also didn't want to go overboard with salt. I looked into the organic treatments like Ich Attack and thought I would give it a try.

I went to my LFS and found a bottle and asked the shop owner what he thought about it. He said he never used it and suggested Metronidazole which he uses in all of his reef tanks and never had invertebrate loss.

I bought a vial as well as the Ich Attach (just in case).

What makes it different is that you treat the tank and the fish with it. Most remedies treat only the tank killing the ich only when in its free swimming stage. Those white spots? Completely protected from these meds.

With Metronidazole, it not only kills the ich in its free-swimming stage, but also while it is attached (embedded) to the skin of the fish. You mix Metronidazole with your fish food and the medication then travels through the fishes bloodstream and kills the ich.

In 2 weeks I was clear and I treated for a 3rd week. I did not lose any tetras, snails or shrimp. 

I did lose 2 feather-fin rainbows, which is still mysterious. They never showed and signs of Ich or distress. They were fine when the lights went out, but were shrimp food in the morning.

You can get more info on it on SeaChems site.


----------



## 2drtahoe4x4 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have used the salt heat method with great success. 86 degrees with 1tsp or a little more per gallon. I don't end treatment till a week after the last sign of ich. Some people stretch it longer. Here is a great read on treatment http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/f...p?topic=1285.0


----------

